# شاركونا بمناسبة ليلة رأس السنة



## Maya (31 ديسمبر 2005)

*شاركونا بمناسبة ليلة رأس السنة*

*بمناسبة عيد رأس السنة الميلادية  شاركونا تحضيراتكم وإستعدادكم  لهذه الليلة في الموضوع الخاص بهذه المناسبة :

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1273*


----------



## ماريان (31 ديسمبر 2005)

_*راس السنة*_
هو اهمال سنة قديمة عدت بكل ما فيها من شر وفساد وراحة ....الخ واستقبال سنة جديدة من حب وسلام وعطاء وترك اللى فات ونظر الى القادم بصورة فيها امال سعادة عطاء سلام ....الخ .
تخيلوا معايا شخص يستقبل سنة جديدة مع اللة فى بيتة وكنيستة وشخص اخر يستقبل الشيطان ومللازة فى بيت الشيطان
واحد يستقبل الرب بترحيب جوة قلبة ووحد يستقبل الشيطان بترحيب جوة قلبة واحد يبكى بدموع ندم على الخطية وواحد يضحك من الذة فى الخطية تخيلوا اللى يطلب مجد اللة ف السنة الجديدة وواحد يطلب الشرب وخطية جديدة
بجد حياة صعبة ابتدى بشكر اللة وابتدى بندم على الخطية واتركها واستقبل سنة جديدة فى ظل يسوع محتمى فية تحت جناحية
واطلب مسنادة اللة فى الايام القادمة فى السنة الجديدة . ( شباب ) انتبهوا للايام والسنين بتجرى انتبهوا لعمركم مع يسوع
انتبهوا ..انتبهوا.
ادخلوا فى ستر العلى واحتموا فية لانة فخر الحياة .


----------



## استفانوس (31 ديسمبر 2005)

*كل عام وانتم بالف خير*


----------



## blackguitar (31 ديسمبر 2005)

*كل سنه ونتوا طيبين*

*رأس السنه ده اعلان من ربنا بيقول فيه
انا لسئه ميئستش من البشر وميئستش من شرورهم وفسادهم وعندى امل ان هما يرجعولى زى الابن الضال لما رجع
رأس السنه بدايه سنه جديده نفتكر فيها الحب العجيب الرهيب اللى خلى الملك ينزل مع العبيد ...اللى خلى الاله ينزل مع البشر​**كل سنه ونتوا طيبين​*


----------



## MARSHIEL (31 ديسمبر 2005)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## †gomana† (1 يناير 2006)

*كل سنة وانتم طيبين وسنة جديدة مع بابا يسوع الملك السماوى *


----------



## merola (22 مارس 2007)

كل سنة و انتم فى هير و سعادة و سلام


----------

